# The Other Spain



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Good year to everyone!

I have two threads dedicated to Castilla, but I want to show you too another cities and villages of several regions of Spain, not frequented by tourists. 

Cities of Castilla -> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967575
Villages of Castilla -> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827251


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe most of you have heard about Cartagena de Indias, a beautiful colombian city with more than 1 million inhabitants. But maybe you don't know *Cartagena*, a small city in southeast Spain that gave its name to the colombian one, and in turn received it from Cartaghe, the capital city of the old Cartaghinian civilization located in north Africa (Tunissia). 3 cities connected in 3 different continents.

It is located in the southeast coast of Spain, in Murcia region, and it has a population of 200,000 inhabitants.










Maybe the best start are some aerial pics. A natural harbor surrounded by hills and easy to be defended, this is why the city was founded in the 3rd century b.C. by Hasdrubal the Cartaghinian, brother of Hannibal and son of Amílcar, as their main city out of Africa.




























The Cartaghenian and the romans used the nowadays Spain as their main battlefield, and as the roman defeated them, then it became a roman city as Cartago Nova (New Cartaghe). It always was a relevant city due to its harbor with the roman, byzantine, islamic and christian medieval civilizations, being the capital of the spanish Navy's Maritime Department of the Mediterranean until nowadays.

I parked close to the Arsenal, built in the mid 18th century to make war ships for the spanish Navy.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

03-Cartagena (9) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The town hall was made in the early 20th century. Cartagena is nowadays an elegant city with many eclectic buildings, including fine art nouveau examples.

03-Cartagena (8) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

03-Cartagena (7) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

03-Cartagena (5) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The University.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Behind here there are the ruins of the cathedral and the roman theatre that will see later.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

ARQUA, National Museum of Subaquatic Archeology. 

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The bullring was built on the old roman amphitheatre, that nowadays is being recuperated. 

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from cadenaser









Pic from laverdad.es









You can see the old roman Cartago Nova in the theatre, the second biggest in the Iberian peninsule just after Mérida. In the 3rd century one of the 5 regions of the old roman peninsule was the Cartaginensis, that filled a big part of Spain.










The theatre was built in the year 5 b.C., 7,000 spectator capacity.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

In the 13th century the cathedral was built partially over the theatre, but was almost destroyed during the spanish Civil War (1936-1939). 

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

I should have went up to that mount... 

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Because from there you can see the theatre and the landscape of the natural harbor, one of the most relevant in the Mediterranean sea. 

Vista de Cartagena by Pablo Cabezos, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A fabulous new thread, a city with such interesting history! :applause: 
Many favourites, and I absolutely love that tree with the wonderful roots. 

Happy New Year, dear Santi!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread, buho :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Interesting new thread and astounding amphitheatre! Happy new year.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow beautiful fotos! I really want to see the roman ruins, really badly!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you all! 

The old cathedral was replaced in the early 20th century, so its destruction wasn't as tragic in the artistic sense. 

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Museo Romano de Cartagena III by Manuel Martín, en Flickr

Cartagena by VIATOR IMPERI, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The 18th century was also a bright period in the city, so there are several massive baroque churchs.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Pic from tripadvisor.










Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cartagena is built around its natural harbor.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is the only access by sea, surrounded by mounts with forts and artillery. Pic by Klaudiop, in Wikipedia.










Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

03-Cartagena (64) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The old boat races club.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such beautiful buildings (and pics)! :applause:
One of my favourites is the apricot house with the flower ornament.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Silvia!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed, buho :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena is also the birthplace of the submarine, that was invented by Isaac Peral, who was born in Cartagena. It was the first submarine electric battery-powered submarine in the world, made in 1888. Pic by Marcin Floryan, in Wikipedia.










This is how it looked like when it was exposed in the street, nowadays it's in a museum's room.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Now let's vsisit ARQVA, Spanish National Museum of Underwater Archaeology, inaugurated in 2008. 

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The last acquisition has been the Mercedes treasure, a huge treasure plundered by Odissey company from a 18th century spanish sunken ship, and finally brought to Spain. We are talking about 590,000 coins of silver and gold.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, buho; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent update again, Santi! kay:
Can you please send the Mercedes treasure here to me? LOL


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ I think it's too heavy! 17 tons of coins... 

Maybe the most relevant pieces are Mazarrón I y Mazarrón II, two small 7th century b.C. phoenician boats found in the coast some kms away from here.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

17 tons?! OMG... 

Love those two phoenician boats.
So many wonderful buildings there!
Excellent shots! :applause:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

In the old town you also can see "el Molinete", ruins of part of the roman Cartagena, and also the Asdrúbal palace, a triangle shape palace of the carthaginian monarchy, the brother of Hannibal and son of Amilcar Barca. 

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr










Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Francisco square.

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cartagena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The train station, pic by Nanosanchez in Wikipedia.










And I would like to finish my trip to Cartagena with some of the fortress that protect Cartagena harbor.

Batería de Castillitos by Pablo Cabezos, en Flickr

Castillitos by Víctor Sánchez Alcázar, en Flickr

Atalayon Castillitos Panoramico by Gabriel González, en Flickr

Batería de San Isidoro y Santa Florentina./ San Isidoro and Sta. Florentina Coastal Defence Battery. by Francisco García Ríos, en Flickr

[0003] Batería de Costa de Conejos. Cartagena-Murcia by José Balsas García, en Flickr

Batería militar de Santa Florentina by Juan Corbí, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Not only remarkable buildings there in Cartagena, but also wonderful trees! 
Great pictures as always. :applause:

(Seems I detected your girlfriend - in a red dress - in pics 6 and 12? )


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Renaissance 16th century gate and fountain.

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Christos!

Now let's go up to Qalat Ayyub, or "Ayub castle", that gave its name to Calatayud. It was built in the 9th century by the arabs, as the biggest one of the 5 castles built on hills and connected by 4 kms of walls.

Calatayud by santiag[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ijESEv]Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

o lopez-pastor[/url], en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A caliphal period horseshoe arc.

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting to se this lesser known Spain.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Me too!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you very much! 

What we have seen is the new Calatayud, although is more than 1,000 years old. The old Calatayud, the roman one, was called Bilbilis, and was a few kilometres away. You can see the city from here.

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The roman city was built in the 1st century a.C., and was abbandoned in the 3rd. The roman writer Marcus Valerius Martialis (known in spanish as Marcial) was born here, and came back to die after living in Rome for years. It has to be more intensely excavated as it is almost as abbandoned as a thousand years ago.

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

This is the back part of the roman theatre.

Calatayud by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The baths.

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The forum.

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And I finish with this scene of the theatre.

Bílbilis by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updafes and well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

That day I also visited a small village named *Tobed*, 40 kms away from Calatayud. The church is also declared as UNESCO World Heritage Site, as a mudéjar jewel built in 1356-1385.

Tobed by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tobed by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tobed by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tobed by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tobed by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tobed by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tobed by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Tobed by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de la Virgen de Tobed. by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Santi - lovely strolls through the old and the new Calatayud!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you so much Silvia!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palma* is the main city in Mallorca and Balearic islands, in the east coast of Spain, in the Mediterranean sea. 415,000 inhabitants. It is very well known as a touristic place thanks to the beachs, sun and party. But it is also an attractive city.










I was very lucky because I arrived to Palma by sea, so I watched its amazing waterfront, with the massive gothic cathedral.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bellver castle.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The city and Tramuntana mountains.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The cathedral and Almudaina palace.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Almudaina Royal Palace, built in the 14th century.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cathedral at left, palace at right.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Palma cathedral was built in 1229-1346. As usual in east spanish gothic, there is almost no sculpture in the facades.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The apse decoration was one of the first works of famous architect Antoni Gaudí.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Just beautiful, Santi! Enjoyed your updates very much!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Silvia!

Here in Palma cathedral you can see the biggest gothic rosette in Europe, and that means in the whole world.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And just a few days ago, as every year in the winter solstice, you can see the two suns.






A chapel recently ornated by artist Miquel Barceló.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

A very humble cloister.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Religious museum.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Now let's get into Almudaina Royal Palace, an old moorish palace that was rebuilt in 1309 as a gothic palace for the aragonese royal house. 

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The courtyard inside.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The helmet of king Jaime I the Conqueror.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The arab baths.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, buho


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The chapel.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting to see images of Palma.

Love the 'fishy' wall decoration in the lovely chapel.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for commenting!

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Balearic parlament.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Christos!

Santa Eulalia, a gothic church where king Jaime II of Aragón was crowned. 

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor in Palma. Plazas Mayores like this are typical in castilian architecture, but not really in other regions such as Baleares. The square in this case was built in the 19th and 20th century.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Spain


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

buho said:


> PPalma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr
> 
> Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


I love this building - stunning !


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! 

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The Lonja. Although the one in Valencia is more famous and Unesco World Heritage, the Palma de Mallorca one is also a great civil gothic architecture example. The Lonja in the late middle ages was the heart of trades and commerce of this mediterranean city. In fact, this one is older than Valencia silk market, it was built in 1420-1452.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Palma de Mallorca


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Lovely photos of Palma de Mallorca, it has a welcoming atmosphere. I could spend all day walking around those streets admiring the gothic and baroque architecture. Your photos capture the essence of Mediterranean living.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments!

I will end up this trip to Palma de Mallorca with Bellver castle. I couldn't visit it, I just saw it just from the sea.

Palma de Mallorca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

It's a gothic castle built in 1311 for king Jaime II of Mallorca, and one of the very few circular castles in Europe.

Bellver by SBA73, en Flickr

Palma - Castell de Bellver by Zygmunt Borowski, en Flickr

Bellver by Raúl González, en Flickr

Castell de Bellver by paddy_c., en Flickr

panorama castle bellver by alexthegreatphotographer, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

San Sebastián (also named Donostia in basque language) is a city in the Basque Country, north of Spain, 20 kms away from the french border. The population is 186,000.










The best way of having a cityscape is from Mount Igueldo, so you can see the city from above, the Concha beach (concha means shell), and the bay. The original name of Río de Janeiro is Sao Sebastiao do Río de Janeiro because when the portuguese explorers arrived in 1502, they saw the landscape was very look alike the spanish city of San Sebastián.

San Sebastián desde el monte Igueldo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Sebastián desde el monte Igeldo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Sebastián desde el monte Igeldo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Sebastián was a humble city, that started shining in the late 19th century, as the spanish kings moved the royal court every summer to the city, and the nobiles also accompanied them. So appeared casinos, palaces, baths, theatres, a new cathedral...

Banco Guipuzcoano by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Concha beach.

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Miramar palace was the english style palace built in 1893 for the royal family in the Concha beach.

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Justice palace.

Palacio de Justicia de San Sebastián by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puente del Kursaal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Kursaal, the symbol of 21st century San Sebastián. Inaugurated in 1999, it's the headquarters of the San Sebastián International Film Festival, founded in 1953.

Puente del Kursaal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puente del Kursaal by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Victoria Eugenia theatre.

Teatro Victoria Eugenia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Bretxa market.

Mercado de la Bretxa de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Mercado de la Bretxa de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Mercado de la Bretxa de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Vicente en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de la Constitución, a 19th regular square with porchs.

Plaza de la Constitución de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de la Constitución de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de la Constitución de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de la Constitución de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Vicente church is the oldest remaining church of the city, 16th century.

Iglesia de San Vicente en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Vicente en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Vicente en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Basílica de Santa Maria en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

Santa María basilica.

Basílica de Santa Maria en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Basílica de Santa Maria en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Basílica de Santa Maria en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Sebastián-Donostia (68) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puerto de San Sebastián-Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Monte Igeldo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palacio de Miramar by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Sebastián-Donostia (29) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Sebastián-Donostia (30) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

The town hall was built as the Great Casino in 1887.

Ayuntamiento de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardines de Alderdi Eder by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The carrousel is a modern copy of the 1900 original one that was placed here.

Jardines de Alderdi Eder by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardines de Alderdi Eder by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardines de Alderdi Eder by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Jardines de Alderdi Eder by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Spain is all beautiful, from the south to the north. Thanks for your updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Spain; well done


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!

Playa de la Concha en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Playa de la Concha en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Hotel Londres en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Hotel Londres en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral del Buen Pastor en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The neogothic cathedral, built in 1889-1897.

Catedral del Buen Pastor en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral del Buen Pastor en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral del Buen Pastor en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Catedral del Buen Pastor en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Edificio de Correos en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Edificio de Correos en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Edificio de Correos en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Spain


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, as always!

Kiosco de música en el boulevard de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Kiosco de música en el boulevard de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

San Sebastián-Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Victoria Eugenia theatre.

Teatro Victoria Eugenia de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Teatro Victoria Eugenia de Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de Okendo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de Okendo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Plaza de Okendo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puente de María Cristina en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Puente de María Cristina en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puente de María Cristina en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puente de María Cristina en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Puente de María Cristina en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The train station.

Estación del Norte en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Estación del Norte en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Paseo de Francia en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

And I'll end this trip to San Sebastián with another neogothic church.

Iglesia de San Ignacio de Loyola en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Ignacio de Loyola en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Ignacio de Loyola en Donostia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Now let's go to *Cáceres*, the capital city of the same province, in Extremadura, west Spain very close to Portugal border. 95,000 inhabitants, UNESCO World Heritage Site thanks to the moorish walls and the renaissance houses and streets.

Cáceres flourished during the Reconquista and the Discovery of the Americas, as influential Spanish families and nobles built homes and small palaces there, and many members of families from Extremadura participated in voyages to the Americas where they made their fortunes.










In the new part of the city, a sculpture of the conqueror of México, Hernán Cortés.

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The walls of the city were originally built in the roman ages, but most of the remaining wall was made by the almohades in the 12th century, during the moorish emplacement. So the old town is completely walled, 1,174 metres.

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

The Plaza Mayor, with some moorish towers of the wall and the town hall.

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see other places of Spain that we don't see so often. Next time I plan to visit Northern Spain. Palam de Mallorca, San Sebastian and Cáceres are surprisingly beautiful.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> Nice to see other places of Spain that we don't see so often. Next time I plan to visit Northern Spain. Palam de Mallorca, San Sebastian and Cáceres are surprisingly beautiful.


Nice to read that! Thank you


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

A renaissance fountain in the medieval wall.

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Cáceres by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------

